# Urgent need of a vet!!



## masejak3 (Nov 17, 2009)

Hello,

i am in urgent need of a vet for my long neck turtle.
I am based in melbourne victoria, so please advise with any info you have.


Thankyou
Mason Nicola


----------



## karasha (Nov 17, 2009)

hey call Shane at Karingal vets 9789 3444, hes in frankston. wots happening with your ELT?


----------



## JAS101 (Nov 18, 2009)

anyupdates on the turtle?


----------



## gregcranston (Nov 18, 2009)

Warranwood Vet is also quite experienced with reptiles. Their number is: 98790900
Just tell them it is urgent! What is wrong with your turtle?


----------



## gregcranston (Nov 18, 2009)

Did you get your turtle into a Vet?


----------



## garycahill (Nov 18, 2009)

Australian Freshwater Turtles
You will get good info & listings of turtle specialist vets in Melbourne


----------



## Miffy (Nov 18, 2009)

Lort Smith now has a herp vet too. They are in North Melbourne


----------



## Sophiesue (Nov 18, 2009)

*What have you been feeding your turtle?*
*How clean is the environment the turtle is living in?*

*if you can answer them to questions i can help. i had a run in with my short neck a month a go when the environment in my pond was to dirty. Her undershell got all pussy and we now have to rub betadine and penalog on it.*

*NOTE. Betadine is an anticeptic spray or cream it is prescribed for many wounds or infections shell and limbs. You can get it from your local chemist. *


----------



## gregcranston (Nov 18, 2009)

Sophiesue said:


> *What have you been feeding your turtle?*
> *How clean is the environment the turtle is living in?*
> 
> *if you can answer them to questions i can help. i had a run in with my short neck a month a go when the environment in my pond was to dirty. Her undershell got all pussy and we now have to rub betadine and penalog on it.*
> ...



Woah, how about you check your font size, there is no need to write that large....


----------



## JAS101 (Nov 19, 2009)

gregcranston said:


> Woah, how about you check your font size, there is no need to write that large....


 yes it is a little anoying being that LARGE ..........


----------



## masejak3 (Nov 19, 2009)

Hello all.
I have 7 turtles living in my back yard, great water/garden area for all of them.

I have never had a problem with cats EVER, i have lived her 10 years and had turtles in my back yard.
A new cat was living 5 doors away, woke up to cats screaming as if they where 2 males fighting.
Went int o backyard and it had my female on her back attacking her.
Turtle in now fine, shell in alil messed up and a few cuts on legs and underbelly.
Turtle will live thankgod.

Thankyou all for your help.
Mase


----------



## Jdsixtyone (Nov 19, 2009)

Umm isnt Betadine bad for turtles??


Sophiesue said:


> *What have you been feeding your turtle?*
> *How clean is the environment the turtle is living in?*
> 
> *if you can answer them to questions i can help. i had a run in with my short neck a month a go when the environment in my pond was to dirty. Her undershell got all pussy and we now have to rub betadine and penalog on it.*
> ...


----------



## masejak3 (Nov 19, 2009)

Nope, it has no harm on them.


----------



## Jdsixtyone (Nov 19, 2009)

Ok i thought i read it some where. Thanks


----------



## JAS101 (Nov 19, 2009)

snakemadness said:


> Ok i thought i read it some where. Thanks


 u might be thinking of baytril or something like that ?


----------



## masejak3 (Nov 19, 2009)

Ok,

I have been using it on mine for years.
They mite bite eachothers foot, or get a scratch.
Just need to apply and put into a dry tub and do it 3-4 days a week, i put in tub when i leave for work and back in backyard when i get home.
Aslong as you dont over feed and give them somewhere to bask in sun out of water they will live forever...


----------



## kavsreptiles (Nov 21, 2009)

*cat!!!*

honestly shoot it


----------



## masejak3 (Nov 22, 2009)

I wish i could, but every animal has a right to live. just a shame that owners of cats dont do right thing...


----------



## wokka (Nov 22, 2009)

Perhaps give the bill for veterinary repairs to the cat owner. Often the easiest way to educate is through the hip pocket!


----------



## Justdragons (Nov 23, 2009)

if it was the other way around and you had a python trying to kill the cat, the cat owner would be up in arms about reptiles and such.... it takes a strong person not to try to get revenge on that kitty... ratsac in milk really springs to mind... good on you for being a forgiving person.... hope all goes well


----------



## Nicole74 (Nov 23, 2009)

I seen Dr Harry on Tv the other night putting betadine on a turtle, but out of the water left it on for 30 min then washed it off before putting turtle back in to its tank..

I hope your turtle is going ok..


----------



## JAS101 (Nov 23, 2009)

yup when ever mine have a sratch or anything like that i use betadine .


----------



## ashisnothereman (Nov 23, 2009)

you could most defiantly charge the owner of the cat for the vet bills. isnt it against the law to have a pet on the streets or another property with out knowing?


----------



## Ramsayi (Nov 23, 2009)

If the cat comes into your yard again trap it and hand it in to your local council.


----------



## JAS101 (Nov 23, 2009)

Ramsayi said:


> If the cat comes into your yard again trap it and hand it in to your local council.


 yup the old possum trap works every time . and is much cleaner then the rabbit trap


----------

